# Vintage Omega De Ville



## Dawnie (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi there

I'm a total newbie but wondered if I could call on you for some help.

Basically, I had this watch bought for me about three years ago - it's an Omega De Ville. The handwritten receipt with it states that the strap is 18ct white gold and it has a diamond bezel. It also states that the year of manufacture is 1970. The receipt states no value for the watch.

This is the limit of the information I have for this piece. There is no original box and no paperwork. I do know that it was serviced prior to it being purchased but that is the extent of knowledge for this watch.

I have scoured google to see if I can find a watch similar to this but whilst i've found watches with similar faces, nothing even comes close to this watch. I don't even know if it is sufficient value that i'd need to put it on my home contents insurance policy. Originally I thought about selling it earlier this year but have since decided against this as it appears to be so rare.

The link below is to another site where I originally asked about this watch when considering selling. I'm now thinking I may have to go to see a vintage Omega specialist in Covent Garden to find out if this watch is indeed quite rare or if it's just a basic Omega watch that someone's added diamonds to.

http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topic.asp?h=0&t=956864&mid=15869

Any thoughts or comparisons to other vintage Omegas are very welcome. I have full histories for all my other watches and this is somewhat of a mystery.

Many thanks

Dawn


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Hi Dawn

Its not particularly 'rare', but obviously was quite expensive at the time being cased in 18ct gold.

There is one in my local jewellers almost identical but with a diamond surround on the dial - that is a 1972 model and is up at Â£2500 with box and guarantee.

Its a beautiful watch, but without the diamonds possibly not worth much more than the gold weight?


----------



## Dawnie (Jan 25, 2011)

Thank you - i've been hunting high and low for someone who had at least seen one! 

Looking at your answer (and excuse me sounding simple) do you mean that the model you've seen has diamonds inside the glass as 5 minute markers rather than externally as they are on my watch?

Pushing my luck, you wouldn't happen to know how i'd get a model number for it would you?

Many thanks


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

No sorry, I think the model I saw had a full diamond bezel, like this one but with extra dress:










It may also have had a diamond dial, can't remember now!

There was a really nice matching Gent's with it for ages, but it'd gone when I looked at weekend.

Apparently while these aren't particularly rare in terms of production numbers, they don't come up for grabs too often in good condition. The tight mesh style bracelets don't take much pressure to get 'kinks' in them, and once that happens they are all but unrepairable.

Additionally, they were all cut to measure at the Omega factory for the individual customer - as they are unadjustable.

Obviously a good goldsmith can shorten them if needed, but adding length is impossible, so they are tricky to sell second hand!

Can't help as far as mode references though.

A few of the members here have the Omega Bible; 'A Journey Through Time'. I'm sure it'll be in there, and doubtless one of them will be having a look at a thread with 'Omega' in the title soon!

Watch this space....


----------



## Dawnie (Jan 25, 2011)

I am hoping this gives a closer up picture of the watch.

Mystery Omega

Having some problems posting pics - sorry


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Dawnie said:


> I am hoping this gives a closer up picture of the watch.
> 
> http://www.photobox.co.uk/my/photo/full?photo_id=7013729266


Nope!

Dawnie the model number might be on the inside of the case back so it might be worth taking it to a watch repairer (not one of these change your battery booths!) he could also validate the movement.

I have seen watches like this from the early 1970's.

Can't say really what the market for something like this is.


----------



## Dawnie (Jan 25, 2011)

kevkojak said:


> No sorry, I think the model I saw had a full diamond bezel, like this one but with extra dress:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's really useful information - thank you. Thankfully my strap has no kinks in it. I'm very glad i've kept it in the box now though and not worn it too often as i'd be very upset if I damaged the strap.

I have fairly small wrists and the watch is a perfect fit so I guess i've been lucky although there is some movement on the clasp - no more than a centimetre or so.

Really looking forward to hearing more from the Omega lovers on here.


----------

